# Double boot



## mururoa (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,

Recently I installed a FreeBSD 8.0 full zfs on a laptop but after installation finished I was unable to boot the existing Windows Vista partition. It started but stopped on an error stating that it cant find winload.exe and I was unable to repair that using the vista recovery console. So I ended with a full zfs FreeBSD and an unusable Windows Vista (but all data still present in the ntfs patition).

So my question is : is that possible to install FreeBSD 8.0 with zfs like stated there : http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/ZFSBootPartition/ without breaking Windows Boot and if yes what to avoid in order not to break Windows or do I HAVE to use an UFS boot partition (not a big deal) so I can leave the master boot record untouched and later install GAG to boot Windows or FreeBSD ?

I guess the howto dont break a windows XP boot but, in my case, it broke a vista boot.


----------



## sossego (Apr 24, 2010)

Use a live CD to mount a machine with Vista installed on it. Locate and copy winload.exe to an external usbkey. Reemember the exact folder you found it in. Unmount and reboot, removing the CD. Mount the laptop with the live CD and mount the ntfs partition.  Attach the usbkey with the missing file. You must use ntfs3g and mount the partition as read-write  Place the missing file from the usb key into the proper directory.
Run a system check and reboot the computer. Install grub from /usr/ports/sysutils/grub. Create a file called menu.lst Edit menu.lst with the following parameters.

```
title FreeBSD
root(hd0,X)
chainloader +1
makeactive

 Title Vista
root hd(0,X)
chainloader +1
makeactive
```


----------

